# First Fish of 2008



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2008)

With a slight break in the below frigid temperatures today I took a shot and drove to the Little Lehigh in Allentown, Pa. for some trout. I was there on December 31, 2007 (the last day of the fishing year) but the water was high and muddy so nothing doing.

Today, Ethan and myself each caught fish - me one and him two  

The Rainbow trout were biting for only a short period of time, but it was good to start 2008 with a little lip ripping. All fish caught on Countdowns.





















We invited Jake but he was "busy" not working on his car.

Welcome to the new year :wink:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats kinda weird...I posted my first of the year topic just after (like 30 seconds) you posted this one. Nice trout. I've probably asked before but do you eat em or just let em go?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2008)

Striper / Muskie bait!

No, I release them to do more retarded trout stuff.

Trout are retarded, IMHO


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Good job Esquired! The first ones are in the book for 08.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job, how did Ethan find more fish than you? I was tempted to come but I didnt want to grind into my rotors even more. I pulled off one rear caliper to find it was frozen and hadn't been working for a while. Pulled off the other and found that the dust boot was torn to shreds and I don't have the special piston compressor needed. So I put the old pads back on and put everything back together...so I'm back where I started. Now Im gonna have to get new calipers, making the parts bill from just pads at $40 to two new calipers at over $100 a piece. I hate cars, anyone want a 94 accord or a 88 iroc? I am in the works of making a jet pack for transportation, the hell with ground transportation. By the way Dave, we sold the el camino on Christmas eve, thats one more car off the lot. I gotta pick up a new license, other than that I am up for fishing this week.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

88 iroc......Killer!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Any fish this time of year our nice... good job!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 6, 2008)

good job. i cant wait for my first fish of the year. its coming soon i hope!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it just me or does he look like he is gonna take a chomp out of the back of that one trout? Sushi anyone?


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Is it just me or does he look like he is gonna take a chomp out of the back of that one trout? Sushi anyone?



I was thinking the same thing! LOL!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice fish Dave. 

Not all trout are retarted, just the stocked ones are.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice catches, guys!


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 8, 2008)

Im Ethan, I'm new to the site. Thanks for having me. Sometimes I fish with Dave, I like to call him Bartron.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Im Ethan, I'm new to the site. Thanks for having me. Sometimes I fish with Dave, I like to call him Bartron.



Welcom Ethan, Thanks for joining!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 8, 2008)

Welome Ethan. You fish with Dave? God bless ya! Just kidding, I fish with him too.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard Ethan!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 8, 2008)

Long time no see bud. Welcome aboard


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2008)

Its about time you joined here. I am suprised you didnt make your screenname YAFZEE. You should post a pic of your canoe, I am sure everyone would enjoy Sweetness.

Tinboats angler of the year has just joined up :wink:


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike, Jake, good to cya.


----------

